# WTF is THIS?



## Zed (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Aluminium trim :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It's the Alpine E36 show car. Been around for years now.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

Thats true :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *It's the Alpine E36 show car. Been around for years now. *


Scary... :tsk:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I was going to say flux capacitor for the Time Machine II (Doc Brown decided that BMW's have more style than DeLoreans) but Kaz beat me to the right answer.


----------

